# bits - copper roller snaffle vs tom thumb



## wench (10 April 2007)

Went to first hunter trial with horse on friday, he was rather strong, and really had to pull him to stop.

He is fairly soft mouthed, but i would like something that would pull him up a bit.

I have a copper roller snaffle, which I havent tried yet, but I have read they can be quite severe... which is not something I want to put in his mouth, with out trying something else.

I was wondering about a tom thumb bit, and they are less severe than the copper roller??? I have read they are good for tbs, he is a very fine tb x.

Secondly, do you have to use the tom thumb with two reins, or roundings?


----------



## lorenababbit (10 April 2007)

when you are talking about a tom thumb i presume you mean a pelham with very short cheeks as you are also talking about roundings. i think it deoends what he does when he gets strong. if he already leans down a pelham wont help you need to raise the head therefore a snaffle of some sort better maybe. pelhams will nealy always lower the head and often encourage horse to take contact particularly if used with roundings as then they have a rather sloppy action that many horses like but can encourage them to get heavy in front and 'bore' down on the hand. 
  we use a roller snaffle on a couple of ours, they dont seem to get hold of it i think it is quite a good bit for horses that just take a bit of a hold without a particular head carriage problem. cherry rollers or waterfords much more severe. 
  as for using two reins, that really is the correct way for riding in any pelham but are you comfortable with two reins? roundings mean you cant use the bit with quite the same finesse and changes the action a little. if you are going that way you might find it better to try a kimblewick first.


----------



## wench (10 April 2007)

This is what I mean by the tom thumb bit  example 

He doesnt lean all that much, just doesnt listen when I try to apply the brakes


----------



## Thistle (10 April 2007)

Try the beval bit from Neue Schule


----------



## wench (10 April 2007)

which beval bit do you mean? the one that looks similar to a snaffle with loops in the cheek pieces?


----------



## Thistle (10 April 2007)

We use the one you have described with a lozenge mouthpiece, it gives a little leverage but not too much. For SJ the reins go on like a snaffle, for SJ they go in the loops, that way we don't have to change the bit between jumping phases in a ODE.


----------



## Thistle (10 April 2007)

We use the one you have described with a lozenge mouthpiece, it gives a little leverage but not too much. For SJ the reins go on like a snaffle, for SJ they go in the loops, that way we don't have to change the bit between jumping phases in a ODE. For another horse which is stronger i have tries the cartwheel bit with flat rollers.


----------



## Vicki1986 (10 April 2007)

this is the bit i use and it is fantastic. ive used it with roundings and with one rein on the bottom for faster work.

works like a charm and my horse loves it she accepts it much better than the tons of other bits ive tried

http://www.shires-equestrian.co.uk/cgi-b...a0/2.0.82.1.2.1


----------



## Thistle (10 April 2007)

link comes up as a blank shires page.


----------



## Vicki1986 (10 April 2007)

oh sorry if you look under bits &gt; sweet iron &gt; tom thumb it will come up its the one with copper inlays french link and copper rings on the french link lozenge


----------



## Ponieszzzz (13 January 2021)

hi 
One of my horses who is very strong is ridden in a Tom Thumb which can be a little severe. I swear by Scourier bit and I have not had a horse which has gone bad in this. It’s a type of snaffle but gives you a little more control it’s just brilliant! It’s also known as a Cornish snaffle !


----------



## FourLeafClover (13 January 2021)

Ponieszzzz said:



			hi
One of my horses who is very strong is ridden in a Tom Thumb which can be a little severe. I swear by Scourier bit and I have not had a horse which has gone bad in this. It’s a type of snaffle but gives you a little more control it’s just brilliant! It’s also known as a Cornish snaffle !
		
Click to expand...

This thread is nearly 14 years old 🙃


----------



## nikkimariet (14 January 2021)

lorenababbit said:



			when you are talking about a tom thumb i presume you mean a pelham with very short cheeks as you are also talking about roundings. i think it deoends what he does when he gets strong. if he already leans down a pelham wont help you need to raise the head therefore a snaffle of some sort better maybe. pelhams will nealy always lower the head and often encourage horse to take contact particularly if used with roundings as then they have a rather sloppy action that many horses like but can encourage them to get heavy in front and 'bore' down on the hand.
  we use a roller snaffle on a couple of ours, they dont seem to get hold of it i think it is quite a good bit for horses that just take a bit of a hold without a particular head carriage problem. cherry rollers or waterfords much more severe.
  as for using two reins, that really is the correct way for riding in any pelham but are you comfortable with two reins? roundings mean you cant use the bit with quite the same finesse and changes the action a little. if you are going that way you might find it better to try a kimblewick first.
		
Click to expand...

IME waterfords aren’t severe as a mouthpiece, they just prevent most horses from grabbing.


----------

